# passport expired. Fastest way to renew at us consolate vanouver?



## lorel (Nov 10, 2010)

My Us passport has expired and want to know what is the fastest way to renew it? I was thinking going to the Us consulate on pender street in Vancouver? Also, wife said I need my pictures notarized but I think, that's only if they are sent in the mail, not a walk in case at the consulate.

If the consulate is the fastest way to renew it, what is the typical turn around time?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Check the consulate website for their procedure on passport renewal. The Consulate General of the United States of America - U.S. Consulate Vancouver - Vancouver U.S. Consulate

I haven't read through their information, but in my experience, they often require passport renewals to be submitted by mail. From the Paris consulate, they can generally get your new passport back to you in 10 days to two weeks, though it often depends on the time of year.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

